# Clad the chimney or leave natural?



## Jungle (May 27, 2014)

i'm thinking either
1) paint an off white color to match the ceiling

2) clad with subway tile





3) clad with other tile, like this





The old chimney, has steel liner for hot water exhaust inside. Started some primer already.


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 27, 2014)

The contemporary style is to clad it.  The #3 style is nice ... Paint sucks (in my humble opinion)


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2014)

Gee; I wonder why you have an icedam problem.


----------



## Jungle (May 28, 2014)

Hi Neil, it's not possible to have the ice dam problem with a metal roof. That's why so many people have metal roofs them up here, it is simple solution. There is ridge cap vent on my roof too. So i am pretty sure there good air flow up there. Also i have moor vents on the side.
Ice dams are only a problem with shingles because the ice will force the shingles up and water gets under and into the roof that way.
I had a problem because old owner installed snow catchers that catch the ice. It created a hole in the roof. They are removed now so all ice and snow just slide off. The gutter need to be taken down every fall.



Anyways, i'm thinking matching to the wood color instead this $4 a sq foot about $200 is max i want to spend on this project.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything  they have on the web site is apparently $4 a sq ft, they don't a store but you meet them a storage place, lol.

www.naturalwallstone.ca


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2014)

I say clad it one way or another. I'm not a fan of painted brick myself.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2014)

I did mine in a slate tile for less than 200 bucks.


----------



## nealtw (May 28, 2014)

Yes the metal roof will protect you from leaks, you still have ice which is the problem you talked about in your thread about eaves. Proper insulation and venting would solve that.
Is that plastic on the ceiling?


----------



## Jungle (May 28, 2014)

Indoor corrugated metal, cool huh? The top part above the trussed did not turn out well because it was left over pieces, too short. Is okay for now.  
I think it is a good insulator but i need to tighten up the edges, maybe tape or glue or more screws.
I am thinking to paint the trusses the same off white color to keep it simple. It's a good place for a desk up there, nice and warm in the winter.


----------



## nealtw (May 28, 2014)

What did you use to seal the joints and holes around the exposed wood.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 5, 2014)

Just the tuck tape.  The problem is the seams esthetically are not connected right with the each piece, you can see all the gaps...

Anyways i've come with a new plan for the chimney, LED pillars





need something like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









255 colors would be awesome or what?


----------

